# Some red snakehead pics



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Ye, i havent been on in a while so i figured id stop by and post a few pics of my red snakehead.

View attachment 160126

View attachment 160127

View attachment 160128

View attachment 160129


----------



## MasterB (Jan 1, 2008)

very nice, how big is he exactly?

I thought it was illegal to own these guys, I know you can't buy them anywhere from what I understand. He looks big and great. What size tank is he in?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice SH. Saw a docu on Nat Geo and saw the Giant SH. The pattern and colors were very exotic!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

MasterB said:


> very nice, how big is he exactly?
> 
> I thought it was illegal to own these guys, I know you can't buy them anywhere from what I understand. He looks big and great. What size tank is he in?


Since Matty's in Montreal, it is legal for him to buy and own them. It is illegal to do either in the U.S. and in Ontario.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

MasterB said:


> very nice, how big is he exactly?
> 
> I thought it was illegal to own these guys, *I know you can't buy them anywhere* from what I understand. He looks big and great. What size tank is he in?


Not in the USA at least. But getting a snakehead is probably as near as your closest river. From the docu I watched, almost every river in the lower 48 states have snakeheads. Its an invasive non-domestic species and is pretty much doing well in american rivers. So, getting one may be just as easy as catching trout or bass. I dont fish, so, not exactly sure how easy it is to hook one of these.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

A true aquatic beast. Very nice fish!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> very nice, how big is he exactly?
> 
> I thought it was illegal to own these guys, *I know you can't buy them anywhere* from what I understand. He looks big and great. What size tank is he in?


Not in the USA at least. But getting a snakehead is probably as near as your closest river. *From the docu I watched,* almost every river in the lower 48 states have snakeheads. Its an invasive non-domestic species and is pretty much doing well in american rivers. So, getting one may be just as easy as catching trout or bass. I dont fish, so, not exactly sure how easy it is to hook one of these.
[/quote]

intrested, what was it called?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Woah..thats a big boy!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice glad to see he is healthy now looking good.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

face2006 said:


> very nice, how big is he exactly?
> 
> I thought it was illegal to own these guys, *I know you can't buy them anywhere* from what I understand. He looks big and great. What size tank is he in?


Not in the USA at least. But getting a snakehead is probably as near as your closest river. *From the docu I watched,* almost every river in the lower 48 states have snakeheads. Its an invasive non-domestic species and is pretty much doing well in american rivers. So, getting one may be just as easy as catching trout or bass. I dont fish, so, not exactly sure how easy it is to hook one of these.
[/quote]

intrested, what was it called?
[/quote]

I cant recall what the title was. It seemed like one of those one-off documentaries that they air once then they dont anymore. I saw it about 3 weeks ago on the National Geographic channel. It discussed about how the SHs have invaded domestic freshwater and how they pose a threat to domestic species. According to the report, the SHs are doing particularly well and many have been caught ranging in sizes upto 5 feet TL.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Well not ALL snakeheads can live in ALL forty eight states...The Northern Snakehead, I believe can?...But the redline snakehead would def need to live in warmer waters...ie southern states


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

thnx for the replys







this guy is around 1.5' from tip to tip. He came with a couple of parasites when i bought him but that problem is long past. He is in full health now. I am probably going to pick up a few feeders later so i might be able to post a feeding vid.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Damn matty, what a beutiful fw fish. I wish for one day for these to be legal in the states, though i doubt it.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

One of the best snakeheads I've seen so far


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome redline..


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Any idea what you're gonna do with him in a few months ? He's already 18 inches long and he'll have trouble turning around in that tank (if it's a standard 125 g)...

Where did you get him in Mtl ?
I'd like to get one, but fear it will outgrow my tanks too fast.. I may get some dwarf SH...

Anyway, he looks great !! Keep it up !


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PURRRRRRTTYYYYYY


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

watch your hands when your feeding that thing!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> very nice, how big is he exactly?
> 
> I thought it was illegal to own these guys, *I know you can't buy them anywhere* from what I understand. He looks big and great. What size tank is he in?


Not in the USA at least. But getting a snakehead is probably as near as your closest river. From the docu I watched, *almost every river in the lower 48 states have snakeheads.* Its an invasive non-domestic species and is pretty much doing well in american rivers. So, getting one may be just as easy as catching trout or bass. I dont fish, so, not exactly sure how easy it is to hook one of these.
[/quote]

I think that is a gross over exerageration. there are only a couple rivers from what I've read that have confirmed snakehead presence and that would be confined to the MD area.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> very nice, how big is he exactly?
> 
> I thought it was illegal to own these guys, *I know you can't buy them anywhere* from what I understand. He looks big and great. What size tank is he in?


Not in the USA at least. But getting a snakehead is probably as near as your closest river. From the docu I watched, *almost every river in the lower 48 states have snakeheads.* Its an invasive non-domestic species and is pretty much doing well in american rivers. So, getting one may be just as easy as catching trout or bass. I dont fish, so, not exactly sure how easy it is to hook one of these.
[/quote]

I think that is a gross over exerageration. there are only a couple rivers from what I've read that have confirmed snakehead presence and that would be confined to the MD area.
[/quote]

I know you said area-
But Virginia and a few other surrounding area's has them in their water ways also...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

kepp a tight lid or the pretty little fish will bite your ancles


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> Any idea what you're gonna do with him in a few months ? He's already 18 inches long and he'll have trouble turning around in that tank (if it's a standard 125 g)...
> 
> Where did you get him in Mtl ?
> I'd like to get one, but fear it will outgrow my tanks too fast.. I may get some dwarf SH...
> ...


Indeed, but honestly he has only grown less than an inch in 2 months... and now he can still turn without a problem in the tank.... Snake head are very calm fish when they are not hunting, so i am not to worried about tank size for the moment. I got him at aqua tropical...its near the orange julip. they normally dont have dwarfs...i no big als in mtl has some rainbows about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Great looking SH! I wish I could a hold of one of these.


----------

